# Merry Christmas



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A thing of beauty, Roger.

Merry Cranberry to you and yours.

Don


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

My Dad was a big fan of the Eastern railways.

Thanks for sharing and Merry Christmas and a cool Yule to you!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Have a Merry Christmas Roger. 
Nice pic.

Magic


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE MY LAYOUT FORUM.:smokin:


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all forum members.


----------

